# ORBEA Collection



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I was bored today at home since its been non stop raining for my CNY holidays.

08 Alma with XTR group and Reynolds MTNC wheels.
09 ORCA with DI2 and Reynolds DV46C.
09 Limited ORCA with Super Record and Lightweight ORCA edition.


----------



## vtecrparts (May 23, 2008)

Where are the rest of your bikes? I recall you had 10+ bikes in previous posts.
Nice bikes, BTW.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

One other bike is in my car (delta 7) and the pegoretti is on the side of the glass to the right of the first pic. There is only enough space for 3 bikes in there. The opal and stevens are at the shop where I keep some since not enough space here.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

What is that, a display case? You definitely have some nice hardware.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

That is my display case, its actually my upper level balcony that I had it turned into a display case. Its right above my living room.


----------

